# Snake with foot found in China.



## Bearded_Penguin (Jul 28, 2013)

[h=2]A snake with a single clawed foot has been discovered in China, according to reports.[/h]I woke up and heard a strange scratching sound. I turned on the light and saw this monster working its way along the wall using his claw," said Mrs Duan of Suining, southwest China. 

More info at link:
Snake with foot found in China - Telegraph


----------



## Bearded_Penguin (Jul 28, 2013)

Oooops, didn't check the date, sorry guys, four year old news.
Still very interesting.


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 31, 2013)

That's creepy as hell! I'd freak out if I woke up to that in the bedroom. Poor little guy. 
Haha

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wildthings (Jul 31, 2013)

Love to know what that University's findings were, are more snakes about to start appearing with limbs? or was it just a freak of nature?, shame she killed it....


----------



## lmnw57 (Jul 31, 2013)

RAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! Kill first ask questions later. This could be evolution in the making.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 31, 2013)

lmnw57 said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! Kill first ask questions later. This could be evolution in the making.




I highly doubt it. What purpose would a parasitic foot on a snake serve? Other then getting in the way. I do agree it should not have been killed.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 31, 2013)

I sense a conspiracy... Afoot...


----------



## lmnw57 (Jul 31, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I highly doubt it. What purpose would a parasitic foot on a snake serve? Other then getting in the way. I do agree it should not have been killed.



Sincere apologies obviously I don't have the qualifications as you do to make my statement. It was merely a thought and my belief that snakes originally started out with apendages.

I stand corrected.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 31, 2013)

Another wonderful piece of evidence for evolution by natural selection. Very fascinating that it was an actual functioning limb.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 31, 2013)

lmnw57 said:


> Sincere apologies obviously I don't have the qualifications as you do to make my statement. It was merely a thought and my belief that snakes originally started out with apendages.
> 
> I stand corrected.



There's no need to get all defensive. I was just merely stating my thoughts on your post. After all that's what a forum is for correct? In no way shape or form do I feel I am more qualified then you. I don't know where you got that idea from. It's a proven fact snakes started out with appendages, but they evolved away from them for a reason.


----------



## campbell72010 (Jul 31, 2013)

Could be something it ate that scratched away at the snakes inside and popped out a bit like a lizard or something


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 31, 2013)

dabigjhemzehh said:


> I sense a conspiracy... Afoot...



I think you're going out on a limb with that thought.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 31, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> I think you're going out on a limb with that thought.



I'm not pulling your leg.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nor does your conspiracy have a leg to stand on, man.
Stop scratching for the truth!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Aug 1, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Nor does your conspiracy have a leg to stand on, man.
> Stop scratching for the truth!



Kudos. I got nothing.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Aug 1, 2013)

that's freaky l00king :shock::lol:


----------



## B_STATS (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow! Looks like Creationism took another hefty kick to the guts.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 1, 2013)

For the noobs who weren't here in September 2009. 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/snake-foot-found-china-118940/


----------

